
Musicoacher – a new free music teaching tool - wilkerlucios
http://www.musicoacher.com
======
wilkerlucios
Hello,

I'm really excited to announce my free music teaching tool Musicoacher!

This release contains a tool that allow for people to add chords annotations
for videos on Youtube, think on it as a new modern way for learning the music,
instead of the old way where you have the chords with the lyrics, now you have
chords over videos and showing up on the correct time (the provided editor
contains the tools to annotate the chords at specific times).

I linked an introduction video that I created that explains how to use the
editor.

The project still very young and this is it's very first alpha release, a lot
should change soon and all feedback is very welcome.

Please let me know what you think about it, the chords annotation is just a
first tool in an idea to provide many more musical annotations (like tabs,
lyrics, piano, etc...) that will come and your feedback will help to decide
the way forward.

Thanks.

------
xjunior
This is awesome! Love how the UI helps you to play the song on the correct
timing.

